# A really Cool Good Quality Costume Website



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

Weird, I was just looking at that site this morning. I was looking for an inexpensive set of black feather wings. A lot of other sites had some cheesy stuff and a bit more expensive. Right now it looks like I will be ordering from them soon.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Creepykitty - thats a really interesting site and the prices are good!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks guys! And yeah it is getting really hard to find some good quality stuff that isn't over $100. I have been going to this website since I was in high school. I thought I would reccommend it to everyone because they do have some great masks and props on that site that it would be really hard to find anywhere else. ESPECIALLY that Hellraiser box thing! lol. I have been thinking about ordering one just to have as a collector's item.


----------



## Scary Barry (Oct 6, 2004)

Some prices are good. Thanks for the site.


----------

